# email problem

## DArtagnan

Hi, for a 5 days i can't send e-mail anymore !!!

Any idea why I can send only?

Here is an example:

---

liviu@JavaStorm liviu $ mail ciufulitu@yahoo.com

Body text here...

.

mail: can't open the smtp port (25) on mail.

liviu@JavaStorm liviu $

---

When i use KMail to send emails it crashes...

thanks

----------

## lx

is your mailserver (sendmail / postfix / exim) up and running. or did you / or something block access to port 25 on the server running it. You shouldn't use the port if you're posting locally but instead send files by using a script from postfix called sendmail (or sendmail itself), works fine. Try 

```
 telnet <servername> 25
```

 you then should see a welcome.

Need more info, lX

----------

## alec

Do a 'nmap localhost' (you might need to emerge nmap - it's a nice little portscanning utility).  If nothing shows up on port 25, you need to start your MTA.  You might also have a configuration problem - most MTAs have configuration checking scripts - check in the config file, it probably says.  For example, in exim, you would run:

```
lorax root # exim -C /etc/exim/configure -bV

Exim version 4.04 #1 built 29-May-2002 09:52:20

Copyright (c) University of Cambridge 2002

2002-05-29 16:51:27 Exim configuration error in line 71:

  main option "local_domains" unknown
```

Good thing I ran this - I almost just restarted my freshly-updated exim!

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Quote:*   

> is your mailserver (sendmail / postfix / exim) up and running. or did you / or something block access to port 25 on the server running it. You shouldn't use the port if you're posting locally but instead send files by using a script from postfix called sendmail (or sendmail itself), works fine. Try 

 

But i don't need an e-mail server to send emails especialy using Kmail that has smtp support built in.

----------

## lx

Oops didn't know, stupid me (gnome user), cannot find anything in the feature list of a build in smtp server, but well if you say so. Is a firewall blocking the port (maybe some new restrictions of your ISP). 

Try to reach yahoo manually

```
telnet mx1.mail.yahoo.com 25
```

or mx2.mail.yahoo.com

mine gives:

 *Quote:*   

> Trying 64.157.4.89...
> 
> Connected to mx1.mail.yahoo.com.
> 
> Escape character is '^]'.
> ...

 

From this we can deducted that my computor (and kmail / postfix) can reach the other smtp server to drop the message.

We need to pinpoint the problem, lX.

Think it hasn't got a buildin smtp-server, it can only relay a message to an smtp-server, which inturn will send your message, in this case you have to install a smtp server or connect to your ISPs server. btw. What changed 5 days ago??? update / deleted packages????

Ps. can also try netstat if you don't have nmap installed:

```
netstat --numeric-ports -l
```

----------

## DArtagnan

This is not a ISP problem ( firewall ) because with the same user can send email from windows.

----------

## lx

In windows you don't use a smtp SERVER. So you probably need to reconfigure kmail to use your ISPs smtp (smtp.<isp>.com) server to send mail, instead of a local server. Don't have the program so I can't help you with that.

----------

